# Victim in Grand Canyon River Boating Accident Identified



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Victim in Colorado River Boating Accident Identified
Grand Canyon, Ariz. – The victim in Sunday’s boating accident on the Colorado River within Grand Canyon National Park has been identified as 45-year-old Randall Johnson from Grand Junction, Colorado.
On Sunday, March 16, at approximately 4:00 p.m. the boat Johnson had been
traveling in flipped in Hance Rapid, at River Mile 77. Johnson was
extracted from the boat and had been in the water several minutes before being pulled out by others in his party. Although CPR efforts were immediately initiated by participants on the trip, efforts to save him were not successful.
Johnson was on a 21-day private river trip that had launched at Lees Ferry on Monday, March 10.
Although park rangers had received a report on Sunday, they were unable to reach the party due to inclement weather and inaccessible terrain. The trip had continued downriver to Phantom Ranch where they were met yesterday afternoon by park rangers. At that time the man’s body was flown out of the canyon and transferred to the Coconino County Medical Examiner and taken to Flagstaff, Arizona.
An autopsy will be performed by the Medical Examiner tomorrow to determine cause of death.
No additional details are available at this time. An investigation is being conducted by the National Park Service.
-NPS-


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That sucks. My thoughts go out for his family.


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

Just found out it was Ranko. He wasn't feeling to good before heading into Hance, everyone on the trip scouted and scouted. He wasn't able to run a clean line. Happend before he flipped. You will be so missed, hope you were standing up and had a smile on your face.


----------



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

mizzcurrent said:


> Just found out it was Ranko. He wasn't feeling to good before heading into Hance, everyone on the trip scouted and scouted. He wasn't able to run a clean line. Happend before he flipped. You will be so missed, hope you were standing up and had a smile on your face.


 
i knew ranko from westwaters/beers/rivers shared,and everyone who knew him,has a ranko story to tell.our prayers are with his family.i will keep a eye out locally,on our media,and post it here,for any service/memorial planned;if anyone gets that first---please post asap.it is a tragic loss,but i know ranko,left this earthly run,doing what he truly loved,and ask for his guidance,when we meet him in the grand........


----------



## ebm1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew Ranko from my first GC trip in 1995. He was our weatherman. ;o) Everyone would paddle by and ask him what the weather was going to do. He would look at the crystal clear blue sky for a brief moment and then say "Looks like rain" Then he would grin and take a another sip of beer.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

That sucks. Vibes to the family, and all who knew.


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

Rankos passing away is being determined today 2-19-08 in Flagstaff. The reason I have some newer info, is that I am house/dog sitting for 2 friends, have been down the Grand 4 times. They are currently still on the trip with many friends from Summit County. I had told my friends business partner that I would be checking the GCNPS news daily as well as the weather. All cool. Checked after work on 2-17-08 to find that a Man dies in a rafting accident on the Colorado River. E-mailed the Park Service and left a phone message to find out if any of my friend's nameslist was invovled. I was e-mailed back and told that only the two individuals named were not a party to the incident. Cool, no worries, all are ok, except, some one has died on the River. Checked back Tuesday 2-18-08 afternoon on the GCNP website to find out the name was released. WHO is RANDALL JOHNSON


----------



## evojac (Feb 6, 2007)

mizzcurrent said:


> Rankos passing away is being determined today 2-19-08 in Flagstaff. The reason I have some newer info, is that I am house/dog sitting for 2 friends, have been down the Grand 4 times. They are currently still on the trip with many friends from Summit County. I had told my friends business partner that I would be checking the GCNPS news daily as well as the weather. All cool. Checked after work on 2-17-08 to find that a Man dies in a rafting accident on the Colorado River. E-mailed the Park Service and left a phone message to find out if any of my friend's nameslist was invovled. I was e-mailed back and told that only the two individuals named were not a party to the incident. Cool, no worries, all are ok, except, some one has died on the River. Checked back Tuesday 2-18-08 afternoon on the GCNP website to find out the name was released. WHO is RANDALL JOHNSON


You wouldn't by any chance be house sitting for my sister and her hub? Angie and Vaughn from Summitt? Saw this and thought damn... just still not clear if it was anyone from their group... Any info will be appreciated. Thanks, Bo

Sending "Good vibes" to him and his family...  

Never met him but I'll think of him this weekend while I'm running Brush Creek here in California and have a beer for him at the take out... RIP


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

Yea, I never thought I would be writing anything on this, other than just happy fun stuff. I kept writing and re-writing. Must have hit something wrong, not the final post I meant. But Chris talked to Vaughan on Monday, and asked how the trip was going, and Vaughan said something happend, don't want to talk about it until I get back home. It was Ranko, Randy, Randall Johnson from Grand Junction who passed away. Vaughan and Angie and many other folks including me had the privalge to be on the River with him. Think he may have had a heart attack right before going into Hance, class 8. Tried to revive to no avail, Park Service could not reach them, inclement weather and rough terrain, had to take care of his body overnight, then go close to 10 miles more to Phantom Ranch, where he was air lifted out. I will call Chris sometime Thursday 3-20-08 and get back. I can't even imagine what Vaughan, Angie, Dave, Gretchen, Shaun, Able and the rest have been through. My prayers are with them constantly.


----------



## cnasteinke (Mar 20, 2008)

*Message to Bo: regarding V&A French*

Hey Bo - Steinke's here. Amy talked to Frankie tonight, and hopefully she called you with the details. Angie & Vaughan are safe, and we only know details because a friend hiked out after a week on the river with them. Ask Frankie for our number if you want to call and talk about it. Vaughan trying to connect every couple of days via satellite phone, but connection is sketchy. We will send our love to them the next time they call. It will mean a lot to them that you are thinking of them. Take care -- Chris & Amy



evojac said:


> You wouldn't by any chance be house sitting for my sister and her hub? Angie and Vaughn from Summitt? Saw this and thought damn... just still not clear if it was anyone from their group... Any info will be appreciated. Thanks, Bo
> 
> Sending "Good vibes" to him and his family...
> 
> Never met him but I'll think of him this weekend while I'm running Brush Creek here in California and have a beer for him at the take out... RIP


----------



## evojac (Feb 6, 2007)

mizzcurrent said:


> Yea, I never thought I would be writing anything on this, other than just happy fun stuff. I kept writing and re-writing. Must have hit something wrong, not the final post I meant. But Chris talked to Vaughan on Monday, and asked how the trip was going, and Vaughan said something happend, don't want to talk about it until I get back home. It was Ranko, Randy, Randall Johnson from Grand Junction who passed away. Vaughan and Angie and many other folks including me had the privalge to be on the River with him. Think he may have had a heart attack right before going into Hance, class 8. Tried to revive to no avail, Park Service could not reach them, inclement weather and rough terrain, had to take care of his body overnight, then go close to 10 miles more to Phantom Ranch, where he was air lifted out. I will call Chris sometime Thursday 3-20-08 and get back. I can't even imagine what Vaughan, Angie, Dave, Gretchen, Shaun, Able and the rest have been through. My prayers are with them constantly.


Thanks Brother... just talked with my mom (Frankie) and made sure she got the right info before she went into FULL PANIC MODE! She is cool knowing that Angie and Vaughn (and the rest of the crew) are cool. We talked about how the remaining days of the trip must be... CRAZY (to say the least b/c we have no idea how that would be or what the involved parties are dealing with). I know my mom talked with Amy this evening and will talk with one of the guys on the trip who left at the 1 week point. From the little speculation I've heard... it seems that the river was just there to provide a comforting place for him to rest his weary body... and did not come for him...

Thank you... Bo


----------



## evojac (Feb 6, 2007)

cnasteinke said:


> Hey Bo - Steinke's here. Amy talked to Frankie tonight, and hopefully she called you with the details. Angie & Vaughan are safe, and we only know details because a friend hiked out after a week on the river with them. Ask Frankie for our number if you want to call and talk about it. Vaughan trying to connect every couple of days via satellite phone, but connection is sketchy. We will send our love to them the next time they call. It will mean a lot to them that you are thinking of them. Take care -- Chris & Amy


Hey guys...
Got in touch.. with mom as you can see from my other posts... Thanks... as you can see no one is very far from my thoughts and concerns even though I'm far away! Times like this just affirm how close we all are... in life and in spirit. Thanks again and have a wonder full evening... Because 
this part of our journey is very fragile and special... Bo


----------



## sno2h2o (Mar 20, 2008)

*thoughts*

Hey All,
Best wishes to all family and friends. Sorry about the loss. May the river gods smile on the rest of your journey.
bumpy


----------



## monarch4030 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Memorial Service in GJ on the 29th.*

Found out about this on Tues as we are friends with most of the crew. My thoughts and prayers go out to all envolved as this is terrible news. To Rankos family my depest condolences. I have just found out that a memorial is scheduled in Grand Junction for the 29th. I dont know if the crew will be off the river by then and we have thought of meeting them at the take out to show support and help in any way we can. This is a wonderful group of people we have had the privilage of sharing the rivers of the west with and I hope they have a peaceful journey for the remainder of the trip. If any one is interested or has the time to go and meet them at the take out I think it would be greatly appriciated. Please post and let me know. Jeff


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Jeff,
If your going to meet them at Diamond Creek, beware there is a $60.00 per person and $60.00 per car fee to be down there. You should check with the Hualapai (sp) Indians before you go.......maybe they will waive the fee due to the circumstances.

Condolences to the family and friends involved.


----------



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ranko memorial service/family wishes*

As published in our local papers,today,Randall Johnson (Ranko) memorial service is set for 2pm,Sat March 29th,at Martin Mortuary chapel,550 North Ave,Grand Junction,Colo,970-243-1538.His family has requested,in lieu of flowers,that donations be made in his name to the WATER club,PO Box 2151,Grand Junction,Colo 81502,to help promote water safety.If you can attend ,i know it will mean alot to his family.......


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

My heart goes out to his family & friends. The river giveth and the river taketh away. I hope that we all remember this and have a safe summer.


----------



## Littlebit (Jenny) (Mar 23, 2008)

*Heart goes out*

My heart goes out to all my friends on and off the river right now and to Ranko's family in Grand Junction. As we all know, the river Gods sometimes have a different agenda then we do. Be safe everyone.
Love and Peace,
Little Bit (Jenny)


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

View/Sign Guestbook Here is the full obit. You can leave a message in the guestbook.Randall Paul "Ranco" JohnsonRandall (Ranco) Paul Johnson September 9, 1962 - March 16, 2008 Randall Paul Johnson lifelong resident of Grand Junction passed away on the rapids of the Grand Canyon doing what he loved on March 16, 2008. Randall was born to Charles and Virginia Johnson in Grand Junction, Colorado on September 9, 1962. Randall was an avid sportsman while growing up in the Grand Junction School system, graduating from Grand Junction high school in 1981. Randall enjoyed watching the Denver Broncos and playing volleyball, however his true passions were spending time with family and friends and the rivers he rafted. Randall leaves behind his parents Charles and Virginia Johnson of Grand Junction, Colorado; two brothers Rodney and Robby both of Grand Junction; nephews Charlie and David and niece Sarah. Funeral services will be held for Randall Saturday March 29, 2008 starting at 2:00 p.m. at the Martin Mortuary Chapel. The family asks that in leiu of flowers donations be made in Ranco's name to The Water Club P.O. Box 2151 Grand Junction, Colorado 81502, to help pay for whitewater safety and search and rescue.


----------



## cnasteinke (Mar 20, 2008)

*Attending Memorial Service*

Has anyone heard from the group directly to know their plans? I think it would be hard for them to notify the Hualapai tribe before they get to Diamond Creek, but if we know they want to exit there, perhaps we could contact them? Even if they won't waive the per person & car fee, perhaps they would reduce the rate at least? Please let me know if someone out there has heard a confirmation that they want to get off the river at Diamond Creek, and I will see what I can do, as I have had some contact with a local helicopter company who might help us talk to the tribe. The other issue is getting enough cars/trucks at Diamond Creek to help with the take-out. Wouldn't they have to get off the river on Friday the 28th in order to make it to Grand Junction in time for the 2pm Memorial Service on the 29th? I'm not sure of all of the logistics...


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Some friends of mine from Durango also launched on the 10th of March. Knowing that two groups pushed off that same day, I am trying to figure out who was included in the group. Could someone tell me the name of the TL? Would you know if Mark Tucker or Meghan Skully were on this trip? 

I am very sorry to hear about this accident and my thoughts go out to the family and friends.


----------



## cnasteinke (Mar 20, 2008)

Proslackass said:


> Some friends of mine from Durango also launched on the 10th of March. Knowing that two groups pushed off that same day, I am trying to figure out who was included in the group. Could someone tell me the name of the TL? Would you know if Mark Tucker or Meghan Skully were on this trip?
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about this accident and my thoughts go out to the family and friends.


The Trip Leader is Shawn Lockwood. I don't know if your friends are on the same trip. I do not personally recognize their names. I do think there was a group behind them, so perhaps your friends are in that group?


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for that information. I apperciate you taking the time to answer my question.


----------



## mizzcurrent (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Chris & Amy,

Any new updates from Vaughan? Are you able to call him back on the the Sat phone to see if they are exiting on Diamond Creek? I know the original plan was 3/31/08, Lake Mead area. Just curious. Also wondering about the logistics of getting them off the River in time. Do they know when the funeral is? Please let me know. I am trying to let people know who call /email what is going on. Thanks for all you both are doing. Love you both. K


----------



## bluepuma3 (Apr 8, 2008)

*It's all love*

Hello Friends,
I was the permit holder for the group that launched with Rinko's group on March 10, 2008. We did the ranger orientation together and played tag down the river. We were ahead of his group when we arrived at Hance and we set up camp there.
It is not uncommon for a group to deliberately watch another group run a challenging rapid. We watched a group scout and then run the right side without incident. Later in the day Rinko's group arrived at the scout. My group reassembled on the sandy hillside maybe forty yards from the shore on river left. 
The right run demands that the boater split a couple of pourovers at the top of the rapid, move left of the big upper hole, then continue all the way left or stay far right, dodging several other holes including the big hole at the bottom of the rapid. Rinko's group ran right. No one that day ran the left sneak.
Rinko's group had 10 boats. Rinko was last. One by one we watched each boat make its run. Some boats made it far left and others seemed unable to make the long pull across the rapid but made safe runs down the right side. The bottom of Hance, with its huge hole in the center of the river was the crux of the run. 
We watched the eighth boat pass the hole and turned our attention back to the top. The ninth boat, a cataraft was pulling left across the calmer water sometimes called the Duck Pond. Rinko's orange 16 foot bucket boat was rolling over the top pourover and he was nowhere in sight.
Rinko appeared as he came out of the pourover. He was upright in the water and active. His boat went into the big hole at the top of the rapid then he floated into it. The boat was recirculated a couple of times but came out right side up. It never did flip. Rinko spent a long time in the upper hole. He must have recirculated several times and when he came out of the hole he was no longer upright in the water. He did not move after that. 
We watched Rinko float lifeless through the rest of that long rapid. He went into several more holes, including the big one at the bottom, before he came to slower water above Son of Hance and his body disappeared from us around the corner. Several of us ran down the beach and along the bank until we caught up with members of Rinko's group. They had him up on the deck of a cataraft and were doing cpr and rescue breathing. We stayed with them while someone from our group went to back up their sat. phone call to the NPS. We watched them work on Rinko for most of an hour before their group decided they better go down river and reunite their group.
That afternoon, they ran several big rapids while still doing cpr and finally above Grapevine convinced the NPS that they could not safely continue and were given permission to cease cpr and rescue breathing. They spent that night with Rinko's body on the raft and made it to Phantom the following morning.
My group spent a cold, rainy night watching that movie replay in our heads, knowing the next day we would need to run that rapid ourselves. We caught up with their group at Cremation Camp the following day. At Phantom Ranch, they derigged Rinko's boat and prepared it to be flown out by the NPS. A couple of difficult days later we reunited with Rinko's group at Bass Camp and the two groups laid over and toasted Rinko with his own beer.
There is more to say. But not from me right now. I feel like the story is not finished. Here in Grand Junction, many people knew Rinko. Some of us who were anxious to run Westwater in the terrible teens or Cataract over 50,000 cfs are rethinking our priorities. I wonder what this tragedy will mean. 
My love and respect goes out to my brilliant group who saw this thing, to the beautiful, funny people who were floating with Rinko, and to the larger boating community who have been so supportive.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey BluePuma and the rest out there. We were the other crew on the river with you guys and at Phantom...The Creature crew. We launched the 11th and also shared the put in ramp with you guys.

Again, condolences to all the family and friends. It was great sharing the Canyon with you all, everyone was really cool and super friendly. All good people. Great seeing everybody out there finish in good spirits and in celebration of Ranco. syotr


----------

